

How to get most out of a visit to San Francisco? - jeanmauris

Hey everyone!<p>I'm owner of the small web development company in Europe. At this moment I'm planning my trip to San Francisco (31.OCT-15.NOV).<p>I'd really like to meet with interesting people and to visit great companies to see how you guys are building amazing services and applications!<p>Where to go, whom to meet, how to visit Google :), where to stay for 2 weeks, what kind of events are there? Any type of info is appreciated!<p>And of course I'd be glad to have a cup of coffee or a glass of beer with anyone interested in experience sharing! Just send me a note :)<p>Cheers,
Jean Mauris
jean@true-vision.net
======
timthorn
Take a look at Graham's book for a first pass: <http://www.geekatlas.com/>

~~~
jeanmauris
Thanks, I'll take a look!

